# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ηλεκτρονικα ισχυος

## fantse

Θα ηθελα να ρςτησω αν γνωριζει καποιος ασκησεις για μετατροπεις απο DC σε AC και το αντιστροφο για τσοπερ και θυριστορ.θα το εκτιμουσα αν καποιος με βοηθουσε γιατι δε θα παρω πτυχιο ποτε

----------


## Επιστήμων

Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω κακός αλλά αν είναι 
να πάρεις πτυχίο με βοήθεια άλλων και έπειτα 
να βγείς στην αγορά εργασίας και απο λάθος υπολογισμό
ρευμάτων να βάλεις φωτιά σε κανένα σπίτι .....

ε τότε φίλε μου καλύτερα να μην πάρεις πτυχίο ποτέ.

----------


## P@s@ris!

+1 Συμφωνώ και εγώ...Μιας και εγώ είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος στο Τει Πειραιά...
Πιστεύω ότι το επαγγελμά μας είναι τόσο σπουδαίο όσο του χειρούργου...
άρα άμα δεν το γνωρίζουμε το αντικείμενο δεν αξίζουμε πτυχίο....

----------


## jimk

Εγω δεν συμφωνώ έτσι και αλλιώς σε Κανά 2 χρόνια δεν θα θυμάσαι τίποτα. καυτα ολα   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  !εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός εδώ  και 10 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν τιποτα θεωρια και ειδικα ασκησεις. Άλλα πρεπει να θυμάσαι και θα τα βρεις στην πορεία οταν ακολουθήσεις το επάγγελμα!τοτε να συνδυάσεις το διάβασμα με την πράξη.

----------


## Nemmesis

> Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω κακός αλλά αν είναι 
> να πάρεις πτυχίο με βοήθεια άλλων και έπειτα 
> να βγείς στην αγορά εργασίας και απο λάθος υπολογισμό
> ρευμάτων να βάλεις φωτιά σε κανένα σπίτι .....
> 
> ε τότε φίλε μου καλύτερα να μην πάρεις πτυχίο ποτέ.



+1

----------


## eebabs2000

> Εγω δεν συμφωνώ έτσι και αλλιώς σε Κανά 2 χρόνια δεν θα θυμάσαι τίποτα. καυτα ολα    !εγώ έχω τελειώσει ηλεκτρονικός εδώ  και 10 χρόνια δεν θυμάμαι σχεδόν τιποτα θεωρια και ειδικα ασκησεις. Άλλα πρεπει να θυμάσαι και θα τα βρεις στην πορεία οταν ακολουθήσεις το επάγγελμα!τοτε να συνδυάσεις το διάβασμα με την πράξη.



Φίλε αν τα έχεις παρατήσει και δεν ασχολείσαι, φυσικό είναι να μη τα θυμάσαι... Και γω θυμάμαι μόνο μ' αυτά που ασχολούμαι!!!





> Λυπάμαι που θα γίνω κακός αλλά αν είναι
> να πάρεις πτυχίο με βοήθεια άλλων και έπειτα
> να βγείς στην αγορά εργασίας και απο λάθος υπολογισμό
> ρευμάτων να βάλεις φωτιά σε κανένα σπίτι .....
> 
> ε τότε φίλε μου καλύτερα να μην πάρεις πτυχίο ποτέ.



+1

----------


## jimk

Ασχολούμαι και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα είμαι σχεδόν 10 χρόνια επαγγελματίας
Έκτος τα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι….απλος σε όλη την πορεία μου τα χρόνια αυτά ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε η σπάνια να χρειαστεί να πάρω το στυλό και να κάνω εξισώσεις,και γνωρίζω και άλλους πολλούς τεχνικούς επαγγελματίες  που δεν θυμόνται σχεδον τιποτα. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι πρέπει να τα γράψουμε και να μην διαβάζουμε άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο. Τώρα για το παιδί μια βοήθεια ζήτησε και όχι να τα πάρει έτοιμα .ακομα δεν πρόλαβε να γράψει το πρώτο του ποστ  και του την επεσαν και εκτος από αυτό ας μου πει καποιος ο οποιος τα ηξερε όλα και δεν χρειάστηκε βοηθεια καθόλου για να κάνει κάποια άσκηση. μακάρι να ήξερα να το βοηθούσα το παλικάρι.
 :frown:

----------


## Nemmesis

> Ασχολούμαι και πάρα πολύ μάλιστα είμαι σχεδόν 10 χρόνια επαγγελματίας
> Έκτος τα χρόνια που ασχολούμαι….απλος σε όλη την πορεία μου τα χρόνια αυτά ποτέ δεν χρειάστηκε η σπάνια να χρειαστεί να πάρω το στυλό και να κάνω εξισώσεις,και γνωρίζω και άλλους πολλούς τεχνικούς επαγγελματίες  που δεν θυμόνται σχεδον τιποτα. Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι ότι πρέπει να τα γράψουμε και να μην διαβάζουμε άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο. Τώρα για το παιδί μια βοήθεια ζήτησε και όχι να τα πάρει έτοιμα .ακομα δεν πρόλαβε να γράψει το πρώτο του ποστ  και του την επεσαν και εκτος από αυτό ας μου πει καποιος ο οποιος τα ηξερε όλα και δεν χρειάστηκε βοηθεια καθόλου για να κάνει κάποια άσκηση. μακάρι να ήξερα να το βοηθούσα το παλικάρι.



φιλε jimk αλλα μην ξανακανουμε αυτο το θεμα... http://www.hlektronika.gr/phpBB2/vie...ghlight=#55787
ευχαριστως να βοηθεισουμε αλλα...

----------


## chip

Είμαι κι εγώ σ αυτούς που δεν συμφωνούν στο να μας θυμούνται οι φοιτητές μόνο όταν έχουν να λύσουν μια άσκηση και την θέλουν έτοιμη.
Όμως στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση ούτε άσκηση που θα δώσει έτοιμη μας ζήτησε ούτε τα θέματα το εξετάσεων.
Ο άνθρωπος ζήτησε ασκήσεις για να καταλάβει πως λύνονται οι ασκήσεις που σίγουρα προυποθέτει οτι θα διαβάσει ταυτόχρονα και θεωρεία. Άλλωστε είναι πολλά τα βιβλία που εξαντλούν τη θεωρεία δίνοντας ελάχιστα παραδείγματα και πολύ περισσότερο ασκήσεις.
Το αν είναι από αυτούς που δεν λαατρεύουν τα ηλεκτρονικά αλλά πέρασε στο τμήμα αυτό... κατα τύχη... είναι πράγμα το οποίο συμβαίνει για τους περισσότερους στα ελληνικά εκπευδευτικά ιδρύματα. Όμως σίγουρα τον τιμάει που προσπαθεί να διαβάσει να δει και 10 ασκήσεις και να περάσει το μάθημα σε αντίθετα με άλλους που προσπαθούν να κάνουν γνωριμίες για να αντιγράψουν και να περάσουν το μάθημα.
Δυστηχώς δεν έχω ασκήσεις να του στείλω (που αν είχα σίγουρα θα έστελνα)... αλλά αν κάποιος έχει ας του στείλει... 
Εδώ έχουμε βοηθίσει τόσους και τόσους εδώ που δεν έδιχναν κανένα ενδιαφέρον

----------


## tzitzikas

ρωτα στο παρακατω φορουμ

http://www.thmmy.gr/smf/index.php?PH...p4&board=113.0
http://www.thmmy.gr/smf/index.php?PH...p4&board=103.0

ισως εκει σε βοηθησουν. εγω εχω τελειωσει απο το 2005 και τα εχω ξεχασει αρκετα.

Θα διαφωνησω με τους περισσοτερους προλαλησαντες γιατι στη σχολη πλακωνεσαι σε θεωριες και ασκησεις και μαθηματικα κτλ τα οποια οσο καιρο δουλευω δε τα χρειαστηκα καθολου. απλα οι σπουδες σου δινουν την δυνατοτητα να γνωριζεις πραματα και να βρισκεις λυσεις.

----------


## soulhealer

τώρα δεν ξέρω με ποιά από τις δυο περιπτ΄ψσεις να συμφωνήσω.. έχετε πιάσει τα δύο άκρα..
από τη μια ίσως πρέπει να θυμίσω στο φίλο ότι για να τελειώσεις μια σχολή υποτίθετε ότι έχεις αποκτήση μια κατάρτηση..
και κατάρτηση (για να εξασκούμε λίγο και τα ελληνικά μας) καλείται η τελειοποίηση τη γνώσης...
τώρα όμως μην τρελαθούμε και για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές η γνώση από τις σχολές και μόνο δεν αρκεί για να είσαι γνώστης του αντικειμένου το οποίο σπούδασες..
θέλει πρακτική και εμπειρία.. 
τελειώνοντας και γιατί νομίζω φύγαμε λίγο από το θέμα ο ΄φιλος ζητάει από κάποιον να του κάνει μάθημα τη λειτουργία του μετατροπέα.. 
αφού λοιπόν είσαι ακόμα στη σχολή ο καλύτερος για να σου λύσει τις απορίες και να σου γεμίσει τα κενά είναι ο καθηγητής σου.. 
πληρώνεται γι'αυτό.. αυτός ςίναι αρμόδιος να σου κάνει μάθημα.. πήγαινε βρέστον και πίστεψε με θα οφεληθείς πολύ...
ελπίζω να έδωσα να καταλάβετε τι ήθελα να πώ και να μην κούρασα...
όσο για τον Φάνη αν ρωτάς για τι θεωρία του τσόπερ βρες (γιατί προφανώς δεν το έχεις ) και διάβασε το βιβλίο της θεωρίας σου.. αλλιώς ξαναγράψε αν θες κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο

----------


## fantse

παιδια ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.αλλα δε ζητησα κριτικη στις γνςσεις μου βοηθεια ζητησα αλλα καταλαβα οτι απο εδω δε προκειται να την παρω γιατι ισωσ ουτε εσεις να γνωριζετε..για φιλολογοι καλοι ειστε παντως!!!ευχαριστω...

----------


## Nemmesis

αντε για σου φιλε... θα μας ληψεις   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## PCMan

Έχουν δίκιο τα παιδιά.
Αν είναι να γίνεις κάτι στη ζωή σου με τις γνώσεις κάποιου άλλου και να έρθω εγώ σε 'σένα όταν σε χρειαστώ μόνο και μόνο επειδή έχεις βγάλει ένα όνομα, άσχετα αν εγώ έχω περισσότερες γνώσεις απο εσένα..ε, να μου λείπει.

Καλύτερα να κάτσεις να ασχοληθείς με το αντικείμενο πρώτα.

----------


## dimxanthi

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον soulhealer...Συγχαρητήρια φίλε μου. Έδωσες μέσα σε 5 σειρές την πιο απλή λύση...να βρεις τον καθηγητή και να τον ρωτήσεις ό,τι θέλεις. Όχι μόνο είναι υποχρεωμένος να σου εξηγήσει, αλλά πιστεύω πως θα το εκτιμήσει κιόλας που πήγες και τον ρώτησες.
Όσον αφορά τους υπόλοιπους (complexikous να τους πω...) ρώτησε κάτι ο fantse και αμέσως να τον φάνε. Έλεος ρε....χαλαρώστε...δεν αποφοιτήσατε δα και απο κανένα ΜΙΤ, ΕΤΗ, TUB κτλ κτλ (αν ξέρετε ποια είναι αυτά)...για να πούμε ότι κάνατε κάτι καινοτόμο στα Ηλεκτρονικά Ισχύος και φοβάστε μπας και σας κλέψουν την ιδέα...Συνέλθετε...

----------


## Nemmesis

να φανταστω και εσυ πτυχιο δεν εχεις ε? και ψαχνεσε για πτυχιακη  :Laughing: 
φιλικα παντα ε???????????

----------


## dimxanthi

Καταρχήν δεν έψαξα ποτέ για διπλωματική...(βλέπεις στα Πολυτεχνικά Τμήματα της χώρας και μάλιστα σε ένα τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών & Μηχανικών Υπολογιστών δεν υφίσταται η έννοια πτυχιακή, αλλά ο όρος *διπλωματική*), αλλά με έψαξαν!!!
Και μάλιστα η διπλωματική που διεκπεραιώνω αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα αφορά ερευνητικό θέμα και όχι κάποια αντιγραφή από βιβλία ή από το διαδίκτυο...

Και επιτλέλους ας σταματήσουν κάποιοι να το παίζουν έξυπνοι εδώ μέσα και μάγκες. Μια βοήθεια ζήτησε το παλικάρι στα power electronics...δεν ζήτησε να γράψετε όλοι μαζί εξετάσεις αντί γι'αυτόν.

----------


## Nemmesis

καταρχας δεν καταλαβαινω για ποιο λογο μιλας με αυτον τον τροπο??? δευτερων διαβασες οσα λεγονται στο λινκ που δινω στο 2ο μου ποστ??? και ποιο το παίζουν έξυπνοι εδώ μέσα και μάγκες? οχι τπτ απλα να δω τι βλεπεις... και στο κατο κατο το παλικάρι οπως λες και εσυ στην ερωτιση του πηρε την καλητερη απαντηση δλδ να παει στον καθηγητη του... και εν μερη καταλαβαινω την αντιδραση σου στο θεμα λογο του οτι το παλικάρι ζητησε ΑΣΚΗΣΕΙΣ μονο αλλα λογο καποιων καπως αστοχων ποστ το θεμα γυρισε στο πτυχιο...αλλα και παλι ο φιλος μας ηρθε εδω για να βρει ασκησεις? στην σχολη του δεν εχει? στο ιντερνετ δεν εχει? η μηπως "βαριοταν" να ψαξει? και ετσι φτανω παλι στο σημειο ειχα τονισει και στο λινκ απο το δευτερο μου ποστ εδω...

----------


## P@s@ris!

κανένας δεν το παίζει μάγκας ούτε έξυπνός....απλά την γνώμη μας εκφράζουμε σε αυτό που ζήτησε το παλικάρι....τώρα η γνώμη του καθενός είανι διαφορετική και σεβαστή....έτσι και αλλιώς οι πιο πολλοί είμαστε φοιτητές...
το θέμα είναι να μην βαριόμαστε και να ψάχνουμε αυτό που θέλουμε και όχι να μας το φέρνουν έτοιμο στο πιάτο...
φιλικά πάντα Παναγιώτης.....

----------


## ignatios67

Η γνώμη από ένα παλιό
Εάν ένας φοιτητής η σπουδαστής δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει μια πτυχιακή η διπλωματική της προκοπής τότε μην σώσει να πάρει πτυχίο και να πάει να κάνει καμιά άλλη δουλειά 
Εγώ έχω πάρει διπλωματική με ψηφιακά φίλτρα και κατασκευή κάρτας υπολογιστή με Ζ80 (όλα τα σχεδία και προγράμματα φτιαγμένα από μένα)και με βοήθησε παρά πολύ όχι τόσο η ιδία διπλωματική αλλά ο τρόπος σκέψης και μεθοδολογία για να φτιάξω αυτήν
Τώρα έχω συνεργάτες οι οποίοι λεν ότι είναι ηλεκτρονικοί και περηφανεύονται ότι αγόρασαν την πτυχιακή τους στο internet και δεν ντρέπονται – φυσικά από γνώσεις δεν ξερόυν τι είναι το 7805 και τι είναι και τι κάνει το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο-και εάν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα τους είχα διώξει από την αρχή

----------


## babisko

> Η γνώμη από ένα παλιό
> Εάν ένας φοιτητής η σπουδαστής δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει μια πτυχιακή η διπλωματική της προκοπής τότε μην σώσει να πάρει πτυχίο και να πάει να κάνει καμιά άλλη δουλειά 
> Εγώ έχω πάρει διπλωματική με ψηφιακά φίλτρα και κατασκευή κάρτας υπολογιστή με Ζ80 (όλα τα σχεδία και προγράμματα φτιαγμένα από μένα)και με βοήθησε παρά πολύ όχι τόσο η ιδία διπλωματική αλλά ο τρόπος σκέψης και μεθοδολογία για να φτιάξω αυτήν
> Τώρα έχω συνεργάτες οι οποίοι λεν ότι είναι ηλεκτρονικοί και περηφανεύονται ότι αγόρασαν την πτυχιακή τους στο internet και δεν ντρέπονται – φυσικά από γνώσεις δεν ξερόυν τι είναι το 7805 και τι είναι και τι κάνει το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο-και εάν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα τους είχα διώξει από την αρχή



+1  :OK:  
 :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## Nemmesis

ετσι να μιλισουν και λιγο οι παλιοι...

----------


## eebabs2000

> Η γνώμη από ένα παλιό
> Εάν ένας φοιτητής η σπουδαστής δεν μπορεί να φτιάξει μια πτυχιακή η διπλωματική της προκοπής τότε μην σώσει να πάρει πτυχίο και να πάει να κάνει καμιά άλλη δουλειά 
> Εγώ έχω πάρει διπλωματική με ψηφιακά φίλτρα και κατασκευή κάρτας υπολογιστή με Ζ80 (όλα τα σχεδία και προγράμματα φτιαγμένα από μένα)και με βοήθησε παρά πολύ όχι τόσο η ιδία διπλωματική αλλά ο τρόπος σκέψης και μεθοδολογία για να φτιάξω αυτήν
> Τώρα έχω συνεργάτες οι οποίοι λεν ότι είναι ηλεκτρονικοί και περηφανεύονται ότι αγόρασαν την πτυχιακή τους στο internet και δεν ντρέπονται – φυσικά από γνώσεις δεν ξερόυν τι είναι το 7805 και τι είναι και τι κάνει το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο-και εάν ήταν στο χέρι μου θα τους είχα διώξει από την αρχή



+2 (όχι συνδυασμός) +1 +1 εννοω   :OK:

----------


## woody

παιδια μαζι σας,συμφωνω αλλα θελω να ρωτησω...γιατι ανοιξατε topic "Ερωτησεις Θεωριας"  τοτε;τι ειδους ερωτησεις θα πρεπει να περιεχει το topic για να απαντηθουν;(φιλικα παντα.μη πεσετε να με φατε).

----------


## johny16

αν και καινουριος εγω στο επαγγελμα τα παιδια απο την μια εχουν δικιο αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ξερεις τι εχει αλλος και καταφυγει σ αυτη την λυση δεν διαφωνω οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι που τα θελουν ολα ετοιμα και μου εχει τυχει περιπτωση ακριβως η ιδια και ειλικρινα μου γυρισε το ματι αναποδα.δλδ για να δωσουμε στο τει μας στο β εξαμηνο το μαθημα του προγραμματισμου και το μαθημα των ψηφιακων πρεπει να παραδωσουμε 50 ακσησεις  λοιπον εγω και αλλα 4 ατομα πηγαιναμε στα μαθηματα παρακολουθουσαμε και γενικα ασχολουμασταν.
ενας "εξυπνος" που ερχοταν σπανια στα μαθηματα  και ο λογος που δεν ερχοταν? ειχε βγαλει ριζες στην βιβλιοθηκη κατεβαζοντας τραγουδια και μετα ελεγε πως οσες φορες εχει παει στα μαθηματα δεν καταλαβαινε τπτ ("γιατι ρε μακακα καθησες να ανοιξεις κανα βιβλιο") και εγω στην αρχη στον προγραμματισμο δεν καταλαβαινα τπτ καθομουν ομως και διαβαζα για να καταλαβω καποια βασικα πραματα κοπηκα ομως δυστηχως  :Crying or Very sad: ! λοιπον εγω που λετε ειχα παει και ειχα παρει απο ενα παλικαρι απο τις 50 τις 26 στον προγραματισμο και τις 32 απο τις 50 στα ψηφιακα και οταν ζητησε αυτος τις  50 το παλικαρι δεν του εδωσε ουτε μια ασκηση και εκανε ολοκληρο τσακωμο φωναζε εβριζε.μετα τα χριστουγεννα που ξαναβρεθηκαμε εγω ειχα κανει και τις 50 δεδομενου οτι ειχα ξεσκιστει για να βρω τις υπολοιπες,ερχετε και μου λεει μπορεις να μου δωσεις καμια ασκηση λεω και γω δεν γ*****ται ας του δωσω του δινω εκει καμια 15αρα  στον προγραμματισμο ηθελε και αλλες δεν πηρε ουτε μια παραπανω μετα στο ψηφιακα ερχετε και μου λεει μου δινεις καμια ασκηση  και του δινω 32* ασκησεις και τι μου  λεει  ο  μ*******ας οι ΑΛΛΕΣ 20** ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ! και λεω δεν ξαναδινω τπτ σ αυτον το μακακα  να κατσει να ξεσκιτει!!!!                 θελω να πω δλδ οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα απο εναν που παει σε ενα site να τα βρει ετοιμα που οπως ειπα εμεις εδω δεν ξερουμε   εχει ο καθενας ενω αμα τον εχεις τον αλλον live ειναι αλλιως.παντως για να λενε μερικοι εδω οτι εχουν ασχετους στην δουλεια τους απορω πως και δεν τους εχουν απολυσει ακομα? και κατι τελευταιο πιστευετε οτι μετα το τει θα κανουμε στην καριερα μας οτι καναμε στο τει? η θα περναμε καλωδια?*

----------


## eebabs2000

> αν και καινουριος εγω στο επαγγελμα τα παιδια απο την μια εχουν δικιο αλλα απο την αλλη δεν ξερεις τι εχει αλλος και καταφυγει σ αυτη την λυση δεν διαφωνω οτι υπαρχουν και αλλοι που τα θελουν ολα ετοιμα και μου εχει τυχει περιπτωση ακριβως η ιδια και ειλικρινα μου γυρισε το ματι αναποδα.δλδ για να δωσουμε στο τει μας στο β εξαμηνο το μαθημα του προγραμματισμου και το μαθημα των ψηφιακων πρεπει να παραδωσουμε 50 ακσησεις  λοιπον εγω και αλλα 4 ατομα πηγαιναμε στα μαθηματα παρακολουθουσαμε και γενικα ασχολουμασταν.
> ενας "εξυπνος" που ερχοταν σπανια στα μαθηματα  και ο λογος που δεν ερχοταν? ειχε βγαλει ριζες στην βιβλιοθηκη κατεβαζοντας τραγουδια και μετα ελεγε πως οσες φορες εχει παει στα μαθηματα δεν καταλαβαινε τπτ ("γιατι ρε μακακα καθησες να ανοιξεις κανα βιβλιο") και εγω στην αρχη στον προγραμματισμο δεν καταλαβαινα τπτ καθομουν ομως και διαβαζα για να καταλαβω καποια βασικα πραματα κοπηκα ομως δυστηχως ! λοιπον εγω που λετε ειχα παει και ειχα παρει απο ενα παλικαρι απο τις 50 τις 26 στον προγραματισμο και τις 32 απο τις 50 στα ψηφιακα και οταν ζητησε αυτος τις  50 το παλικαρι δεν του εδωσε ουτε μια ασκηση και εκανε ολοκληρο τσακωμο φωναζε εβριζε.μετα τα χριστουγεννα που ξαναβρεθηκαμε εγω ειχα κανει και τις 50 δεδομενου οτι ειχα ξεσκιστει για να βρω τις υπολοιπες,ερχετε και μου λεει μπορεις να μου δωσεις καμια ασκηση λεω και γω δεν γ*****ται ας του δωσω του δινω εκει καμια 15αρα  στον προγραμματισμο ηθελε και αλλες δεν πηρε ουτε μια παραπανω μετα στο ψηφιακα ερχετε και μου λεει μου δινεις καμια ασκηση  και του δινω 32* ασκησεις και τι μου  λεει  ο  μ*******ας οι ΑΛΛΕΣ 20** ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΣΕ ΤΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΑΝΑΠΟΔΑ! και λεω δεν ξαναδινω τπτ σ αυτον το μακακα  να κατσει να ξεσκιτει!!!!                 θελω να πω δλδ οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα απο εναν που παει σε ενα site να τα βρει ετοιμα που οπως ειπα εμεις εδω δεν ξερουμε   εχει ο καθενας ενω αμα τον εχεις τον αλλον live ειναι αλλιως.παντως για να λενε μερικοι εδω οτι εχουν ασχετους στην δουλεια τους απορω πως και δεν τους εχουν απολυσει ακομα? και κατι τελευταιο πιστευετε οτι μετα το τει θα κανουμε στην καριερα μας οτι καναμε στο τει? η θα περναμε καλωδια?*



Φίλε johny16 ακριβώς επειδή μου έχουν τύχει τα ίδια και χειρότερα, το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όσο δίνεις στον άλλο τόσο θα βαριέται να καθίσει να ασχοληθεί, αν μια - δυο τους πουν δεν έχουμε θα ψαχτεί και όλο και κάτι θα κάνει, και φυσικά είναι καλό για εκείνον που θα αναγκαστεί να ψάξει και να μάθει 5 πράγματα... Και ένα τελευταίο: *Το πτυχίο δεν είναι πιστοποιητικό γέννησης, χρειάζεται δουλειά για να το αποκτήσεις, διαφορετικά δε θα λεγόταν πτυχίο.* Έχω γνωρίσει ανθρώπους που πήραν πτυχίο και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι τρανζίστορ, έλεος!!! Τότε με συγχωρείτε αλλά τι διαφορά θα είχε αυτός με το πτυχίο από τη γιαγιά μου που επίσης δε ξέρει τι είναι τρανζίστορ, αυτά από μένα, 
φιλικά πάντα...

----------


## johny16

φιλε eebabs2000 συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι οντως θελει κοπο αλλα υπαρχουν στην σχολη 3 ειδων ατομα αυτα που ηρθαν για παρκαρισμα αυτοι που ηρθαν ετσι απλα για να παρουν ενα χαρτι και να πουν οτι εχουν κατι και μετα θα γινουν σουβλατζιδες η οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο ηλεκτρονικοι και υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν ερθει επειδη ξερουν τι θελουν και γιατι θελουν να το κανουν αυτο το εππαγγελμα. δυστηχως η πρωτη κατηγορια ειναι η πλειοψηφια. και υπαρχουν και ατομα με κοινωνικες ευαισθησιες και μπαινουν στον πολιτικο αγωνα!

----------


## eebabs2000

> φιλε eebabs2000 συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι οντως θελει κοπο αλλα υπαρχουν στην σχολη 3 ειδων ατομα αυτα που ηρθαν για παρκαρισμα αυτοι που ηρθαν ετσι απλα για να παρουν ενα χαρτι και να πουν οτι εχουν κατι και μετα θα γινουν σουβλατζιδες η οτιδηποτε αλλο εκτος απο ηλεκτρονικοι και υπαρχουν ατομα που εχουν ερθει επειδη ξερουν τι θελουν και γιατι θελουν να το κανουν αυτο το εππαγγελμα. δυστηχως η πρωτη κατηγορια ειναι η πλειοψηφια. και υπαρχουν και ατομα με κοινωνικες ευαισθησιες και μπαινουν στον πολιτικο αγωνα!



Και γω συμφωνώ μαζί σου και μάλιστα τις έχω γνωρίσει πολύ καλά και τις 3 κατηγορίες...

----------


## woody

> Έχω γνωρίσει ανθρώπους που πήραν πτυχίο και δεν ξέρουν τι είναι τρανζίστορ, έλεος!!!



κ πιστευετε αυτοι δε θα το βρουν μπροστα τους σε καποια φαση;για μενα ειναι "μια του κλεφτη,δυο του κλεφτη,τρεις κ θα ανοιξει το βιβλιο του(ή θα παρατησει το "αθλημα").Ακομα κ ο "φιλος" σου johny16..ακομα κ αν περασει το μαθημα με τις εργασιες που του δωσες στο πιατο,χωρις να γνωριζει καν το αντικειμενο του μαθηματος,αν θελει να συνεχισει θα πρεπει να τις ανοιξει καποτε για να δει τι παιζει.προσωπικη μου γνωμη καμια βοηθεια δεν ειναι μη αξιοποιησιμη.ειτε ειναι μια ετοιμη λυση ειτε μια παραπομπη σε καποια σχετικη σελιδα ή βιβλιο.Ο μονος λογος να μη βοηθησεις ειναι αν νοιωθεις οτι σε εκμεταλευονται,που δε νομιζω οτι συνεβη στη περιπτωση (πολυ συχνη ομολογουμενως) του johny16

----------


## johny16

εμ ναι εκμεταλευση οχι εκτος αυτου δεν παω και την αχαριστια να του δινω 32 ασκησεις και να με ρωταει που ειναι οι αλλες 20? αντι να πει και ευχαριστω ειμαστε με τα καλα μας???

----------


## jvourv

Φίλε dimxanthi, αν επιτρέπεται, σε τι αντικείμενο εκπονείς τη διπλωματική σου;
Και αν εξακολουθεί να επιτρέπεται με ποιον καθηγητή συνεργάζεσαι;


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## gsmaster

Παρακαλώ ηρεμήστε λίγο, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εκνευρίζομαστε εδώ μέσα, και να χαλάμε τις καρδιές μας και την διάθεσή μας.

Η ενότητα "Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας" δημιουργήθηκε για να λύνονται απορίες σε θέματα θεωρίας. Για να δίνονται όμως απαντήσεις που λύνουν τις απορίες, πρέπει να γίνουν και σαφείς ερωτήσεις. Ζητάει ο fantse στο πρώτο μήνυμα "ασκησεις για μετατροπεις απο DC σε AC". ΟΚ τι ασκήσεις ακριβώς ψάχνεις  Φάνη? Απο την θεωρία που διάβασες έχεις κολλήσει κάπου? Ποιό σημείο δεν έχεις καταλάβει? έτσι είναι πιο πιθανό να βρεις απαντήσεις. 


Τώρα για τους φοιτητές που κοιτάνε να περάσουν όπως-όπως κάποιο μάθημα/εργασία απο το οποίο θα μπορούσαν να μάθουν πέντε πράγματα, μπορεί να φταίνε οι ίδιοι που τεμπελιάζουν, μπορεί να φταίνε οι καθηγητές που δεν κάνουν καλό μάθημα, μπορεί να φταίει το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που δηλώνεις ότι θες και ότι κάτσει άσχετα με το αντικείμενο των σπουδών, μπορεί... μπορεί πολλά και δεν είναι της παρούσης να τα αναλύσουμε.

----------


## mafiagalou

ασκησεις ηλεκτρονικων ισχυος μπορει να στειλει καποιος για επιπεδο τει.
ευχαριστω

----------


## tsagas

H δικη μου γνωμη ειναι οταν δεν ξερεις πως να λυσεις μια ασκηση και ζητας βοηθεια να ζητας παρομοιες ασκησεις και οχι τις ιδιες! Διαβαζεις 2 παρομοιες, καταλαβαινεις και μετα λυνεις και την δικη σου! Για μενα ετσι ειναι η γνωση. Δεν ειναι κακο να σε βοηθουν αλλα να γινεται για να μαθεις και οχι για ενα βαθμο!
Οσο για οταν τελειωσουμε οτι δεν θα θυμομαστε τιποτα πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι οι σχολες μας ειναι για να δωσουν καποιες βασεις και να μαθεις να ψαχνεις και να βρισκεις αυτο που θες.
Τελος, ας μην ξεχναμε οτι η δουλεια μας ειναι η τεχνολογια! Αρα οσο εξελισσεται τοσο θα διαβαζουμε! Σε οποιους δεν αρεσει, οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος σε προηγουμενη απαντηση του, ας γινει σουβλατζης!(που εχει και καλα λεφτα στην Ελλαδα :Lol:  :Biggrin: )

----------

